# Bending Acrylic Rods



## Hooty

I need to bend a 1/4" acrylic rod. What is the best way to this? Heat gun, boiling water, open flame???


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT

Where do you get acrylic rods anyway? I can't find them anywhere in my town.


----------



## the Dabbler

Try Industrial Plastic Supply Inc., ( ISPI ) in California, on-line. I don't know where you'ld get any locally but they have a good supply and it's easy to get.

As for bending, try the heat gun first but not too hot. Does it have to be clear or can it be (dis)colored?


----------



## Hooty

I went to Harbor Freight today and bought a heat gun for $10. It did the job and now I have the angle that I wanted.

BTW--I got the rods from a local hobby store. I found them on the Plastruct display rack. If you don't have a local hobby store that carries this, here is the link to their web site. You can order online.

http://www.plastruct.com/


----------



## jackshield

if you want to bend radius or complex forms, you can heat in the oven, wrap around jig while hot, let cool. i worked at a shop back in the day, did rod designs all the time.


----------



## Aurorafan

I've used a heat gun to soften and shape acrylic. Be careful, heat gradually and build a jig to the desired shape. You'll need to work quickly as the acrylic will harden quickly when away from the heat source. AND WEAR THICK GLOVES.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Uri Geller could probably use the work.


----------



## jackshield

frankenstyrene said:


> Uri Geller could probably use the work.


i dont think he worked in acrylics


----------



## Hooty

Never could understand why he always had to ruin a perfectly good spoon by bending it. Seems that he would have done better by taking an already bent one and straightning it out.


----------



## jackshield

Hooty said:


> Never could understand why he always had to ruin a perfectly good spoon by bending it. Seems that he would have done better by taking an already bent one and straightning it out.


ahhhhh, the trick was runing the perfectly good spoon BEFORE bending it


----------

